
Linux-based postmarketOS project aims to give smartphones a 10-year lifecycle - zeep
https://liliputing.com/2017/08/linux-based-postmarketos-project-aims-give-smartphones-10-year-lifecycle.html
======
merricksb
Discussed 2-3 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14427232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14427232)

